# Regular duct tape for bathroom exhaust?



## dtran (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it okay to use regular duct tape to seal the seams of the ducting for a bathroom exhaust fan? I realize foil tape is the ideal tape to use for this situation. Just wondering if it's okay or not.


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

The high heat and humidity in attics can cause duct tape to fail, and the moisture from the exhaust blowing through it will cause it to come off also. Use metal band clamps or foil tape to secure it, not duct tape,


----------

